# مهندسين البترول تعالوا بكلمة راس



## ريـان (26 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني مهندسين البترول الاعزاء 

اخوكم ريان 

طالب سنة اولى بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن

وحاليا بنتهي من السنة الاولى وباقي كم اسبوع وينتهي فترة اختيار التخصص

وانا متوكل على ربي ان شاء الله 

وناوي ادخل هالتخصص 

ياليت تعطوني ( نصايحكم ) 

مهندس البترول (( وظيفته بالضبط)) 

التخصص صعب او سهل ؟؟؟ مجال التوظيف ؟؟ الرواتب 

كل شي ابيه منكم 

وانا شاء الله ماتقصرون وياي 

اخوكم ريان


----------



## ريـان (27 مايو 2007)

معقولة.؟؟؟

محد يقدر يفيد؟؟؟

سبحان الله !!


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 مايو 2007)

*نصائح بسيطة من مهندس قليل الخبرة*

الأخ الفاضل/ ريان ..... مرحبا بك في بيتك ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب - منتدى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم )

أنا لست مهندس بترول ولكني مهندس فلزات ، ولكن لي نصائح أو ردود أود أن أنقلها إليك:

1- مهندس البترول أعتقد أن له وظائف مختلفة " وأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها " وسأترك هذه النقطة لغيري ممن هو أدرى بها مني . 
ولكني أعتقد قد يكون تخصصه حفر أو إستخراج أو تنقيب أوتكرير ..والله أعلم .

2- مقياس الصعوبة والسهولة يختلف من شخص لآخر فلا تسأل أحدا عن صعوبة الشيء ولكن إسأله عن المشاكل التي قابلته أثناء إتمامه ..... والله وحده الموفق القائل " إن مع العسر يسرا "

3- مجالات التوظيف على ما أعتقد هي شركات البترول طبعا وشركات الحفر وشركات الخدمات البترولية.

4- الرواتب : لاتحمل أي هم من هذه الناحية فمجال الهندسة عموما يدر دخلا مناسبا للجميع فما بالك بالبترول ........ والرزاق هو الله

5- توكل على الله و ابذل قصارى جهدك يوفقك الله سبحانه وتعالى .

وختاما أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك ولو بالقليل ..... سائلا المولى عز وجل أن يهديك لما فيه الخير لك ولأمتك وأن يعينك على إجتياز الصعاب إنه على كل شئ قدير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمود على أحمد (30 مايو 2007)

الى الأخ الحبيب ريان
مرحبا بك في ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب - منتدى هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم )
أنا مهندس بترول قسم حفر وانتاج أعمل حاليا فى مجال الحفر 
بالنسبة للتخصص تخصص جميل وشيق وبالنسبة للدراسة كما تفضل الأخ محمد حمزة ان الأمر يتعلق على مدى اجتهادك مثل أى مجال فى الحياة
أما بالنسبة لفرص العمل والدخل فلا تحمل أدنى هم لا سيما انك والحمد لله من أهل المملكة


----------

